# ticks, ticks, and more ticks



## sarahpt

I've just moved to a new house in a wooded area near Sintra and looking for a somewhere that I can buy some food grade diatomaceous earth to spread in my yard. I'm asking everyone I know but seems not to many people have heard of it so thought I might ask here.

If any of you know where I might be able to purchase it please do tell. I am desperate to get rid of the ticks and my poor dogs will thank you. I have put advantage on them but they are still hitching a ride on my Great Dane. Seems he is an easy target being so big. lol 

Also, it needs to be food grade and not the pool grade 

Thanks in advance

Sarah


----------



## silvers

Try to find a branch of your local Agricola, this is the place all the farmers buy from.


----------



## flanderella

Have you tried a scalibor collar for your dog, my dogs have them and they seem to kill off the ticks. The ticks still get on the dogs, but when I remove them they are already dead and haven't fed. I know some people don't like the collars so apologies to those who don't use them but I have found them great for my three dogs.


----------



## John999

We use frontline drops once a moth on ours


----------



## siobhanwf

We use ADVANTIX drops for our boxer.It works a treat. Ulike the UK ou don´t have the hahve a vts prescription for it...you can buy it in any pet store...and it is chaper than the UK.

Also works for mosquitos which ca be bad here


----------



## deburto

siobhanwf said:


> We use ADVANTIX drops for our boxer.It works a treat. Ulike the UK ou don´t have the hahve a vts prescription for it...you can buy it in any pet store...and it is chaper than the UK.
> 
> Also works for mosquitos which ca be bad here


We use Advantix, it is brill, the ticks still get on the dogs, but don;t attach them selves , so easy to remove and not bits on the dogs:clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf

*Mosquito bites Leishmaniasis canina*

From now onwards once the min. temperature settles at 16c watch out for mosquito bites on you dog.

there is lots of information at:

Bringing your Dogs to Portugal


*What is leishmaniose canina?*
Leishmaniose is a severe, often fatal disease spread from dog-to-dog by sand fly and mosquito bites. The disease is particularly prevalent in the Mediterranean but it is a disease which appears to be spreading further north in Europe. Dogs can be bitten up to 100 times an hour during the sand fly/ mosquito season, which runs from May to September and bites are most likely to occur around dawn and dusk.

*Symptoms*
Symptoms include fever, hair loss (particularly around the ears and muzzle), weight loss, skin sores and poor nails.

*What causes leishmaniose canina?*
Leishmaniose is caused by a microscopic parasite called Leishmania infantum which is spread via sand fly/mosquiot bites. An infected insect bites a dog (usually on the muzzle or ears) and deposits the parasite under the skin, causing a lesion called a chancre. The parasite then attacks the dog's cells damaging the immune system and a variety of body systems leading to serious disorders including skin disease, anaemia, arthritis, eye problems and kidney diseases.


----------



## John999

Leishmaniasis.
It is transmitted by the mosquito intermediate host sandfly. These mosquitoes to suck blood later, because as it bites the skin on injecting their saliva, as this anti-coagulant and thus prevent the blood from clotting in his victim, that act also inject such infective forms of Leishmania, which fell from the bloodstream of this new host will thus reproduce the disease. The so-called incubation period (period from the bite of infected mosquito until the onset of symptoms) varies between 10 and 25 days, and in the meantime, get up to a year. After this period appear generally papules on the skin of the infected animal, papules anything these characteristics, but determining itchy feeling of warmth and pain. It also occurs at this stage inflammation of the lymph nodes near the bite of a mosquito. On that occasion, and puncture of inflamed lymph nodes should be found the infective forms of the parasite. LeiLeishmanias viewed under a microscope Mosquito Transmitter At its visceral injuries being internal, mainly in the spleen, translate into increased volume of the organ (spleen), in addition to fever and abdominal pain. Their evolution also leads to swelling of the liver. PROPHYLAXIS OF DISEASE - The most efficient measure to prevent evil, is still fighting the mosquito intermediate host, preventing them from multiplying, by the application of insecticides and collars on dogs that repels them. DIAGNOSIS - Performed by analysis or puncture. TREATMENT - Treatments are carried out by medication should be maintained throughout the life of the animal. There is no cure in the sense that the owner of the animals but believes there is a check on the clinical state of the animal and may have even affected dogs so a long and happy life. It is an extremely painful disease for the animal in its advanced stages causing skin problems, kidney and taking in its advanced stages to be necessary euthanasia of animal.Presentment there are products that prevent mosquito bites, so your vet assistant can help in your choice. Areas of standing water, particularly prone to proliferation of mosquitoes are the main risk areas for dogs, with special emphasis on the area of the Tagus Valley, in which we live. A vaccine has now been developed and is expected to brief their introduction in our country

If you worry with that, your local vet can always give you some tablets. They will increase your pet defence mechanism.
Main danger is if you have a small river or any other sort of sweet water pond near by


----------



## sarahpt

Thanks for all the replies  

I have been using both advantix and frontline on my dogs but the ticks are so bad in the yard that they still wind up infested with them. I have literally found over a hundred ticks inside my house the last couple days and not all of them were dead. 

The reason I'm looking for the DE is so I can spread it in the yard to treat it at the source rather then dealing with ticks in my house. It maybe that it is called something else here and why I can't find it. It's not expensive but due to the weight it costs too much to have it imported from the US. Here is a bit of info on DE and maybe someone will know what it is called here. BTW- thanks for the info on the mosquitoes...gives me something else to be freaked out about. lol This will also help with the mosquitoes so would really like to find it now.

Diatomaceous Earth is made up of the silicate shells of microscopic sea creatures called diatoms. With it's microscopic razor sharp edges, diatomaceous earth when spread in your garden or field physically kills and deters slugs without the use of harmful poisons.
It can be dusted or sprayed as a control for most leaf eating insects and is used to deter slugs and snails.
Natural DE makes a very effective natural insecticide. The insecticidal quality of DE is due to the razor sharp edges of the diatom remains. When DE comes in contact with the insects, the sharp edges lacerate the bugs' waxy exoskeleton and then the powdery DE absorbs the body fluids causing death from dehydration. Said more simply, DE kills insects by drying then up. 

"FYI": Diatomaceous Earth sold for swimming pool filters is dangerous to human health, your pets and Livestock. It has been chemically treated and heated to change it's composition.


Here is a link with a bit more info:

Diatomaceous Earth

Thanks again and for all the help...my Boxer and Great Dane thank you as well. 

Sarah PT


----------



## silvers

Diatomito - Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## Laranjeira

Sarah, did you manage to find anywhere that sells the Food Grade DE in Portugal? I too am desperate for something to kill off the problem outside for a start. I tried the collars and they didnt work and have been using other (tried everything) products on the back of the neck but still from March they are still all over our dog and then he brings them in the house. I have now found a couple crawling on me and one buried in. I will have a look in the local Agricola but if you have any extra info it would be much appreciated. Thanks, Elaine


----------



## silvers

Hi Elaine, send me an email and I will put you in touch with someone who has defeated the beasts.
[email protected]


----------



## Laranjeira

Thanks Silvers, I have emailed you


----------



## silvers

Emailed you back.


----------



## coco

*d.e.*

i buy mine from ebay. uk. look for julie's discounts. i got 2 kgs food grade delivered here last week. she is very reliable and the quality is good. i eat it every day. 
hope this helps.


----------



## sarahpt

Hi Elain,

No I have never found anyone here that sells this and seems no one even has a clue what I'm talking about when I ask. Last year they were horrible here but this year I haven't seen a one. Might still be to early for them but Ive been putting advantix on my dogs every couple weeks at half dose so maybe its working.

Thanks coco for that info and will have to look her up...I would still love to find some since it would help control the flys here too. lol


----------



## Laranjeira

Thank you Coco, you are the best, I have found Julies Discounts on Ebay and have emailed her for the shippings costs to Central Portugal.

Sarah I will let you know how much the shipping costs are when she confirms. For a 5kg bucket and sprinkler bottle it is £15.99 plus postage. 

I was going to put the link on here but it wouldnt allow it until I have more than 4 posts ........ a bit more chatting/posting and I will put in on soon

At last .... I can see the end of ticks in sight ...... phew. :clap2:

Elaine


----------



## Laranjeira

This was the confirmation of shipping costs and reply from Julie. It may be worth buying a bulk order or sharing as it seems expensive. 

_Hi many thanks for your enquiry.
Firstly if you are not wanting to take the product yourself you would not need food grade. You would need our other type which is used for animal and pest control as a 5 kg bucket of food grade is £37.99 and a 5 kg of the animal feed/pest is only £14.99.
The only difference is the animal / pest is a tan colour as it has a slight clay content. We do have some customers that take it themselves rather than the more expensive food grade but its harder to mix in a fluid and take. Animals will happily take it I their feed for worms and other internal parasites and can be dusted for external fleas and ticks.
We supply cattle farms and poultry farms and feed our own dog with this.
But if you want food grade for humans then its the other type you should go for.
The animal is available in 5 or 6kg but the white only in 5kg as its more bulky so does not fit the bucket the same.

Right shipping a bucket of 5 or 6kg will cost £34.99 but we can fit 2 buckets in to that shipping rate with our couriers.
If however you do not want buckets we can fit approx 20kg in bags again still at £34.99.
Regards
Julie_


----------



## sarahpt

yeah thats the problem not finding it locally...its cheap to buy but expensive to have shipped.  I wouldn't mind splitting the costs with someone but I do need quite a bit to use in my garden as well. I'm living just 20 min outside of Sintra if anyone else nearby is interested.


----------



## silvers

Have you tried contacting one of the brit food shops? I know the one I use import dog food etc.


----------



## TAO22

I am also reading this thread with interest as I too am looking for good quality/specialist soil for growing produce. Does anyone know how I can find the nearest Agricola (as suggested) to Marvao please? I have googled with no luck


----------



## Algarve

*your question*



sarahpt said:


> Thanks for all the replies
> 
> I have been using both advantix and frontline on my dogs but the ticks are so bad in the yard that they still wind up infested with them. I have literally found over a hundred ticks inside my house the last couple days and not all of them were dead.
> 
> The reason I'm looking for the DE is so I can spread it in the yard to treat it at the source rather then dealing with ticks in my house. It maybe that it is called something else here and why I can't find it. It's not expensive but due to the weight it costs too much to have it imported from the US. Here is a bit of info on DE and maybe someone will know what it is called here. BTW- thanks for the info on the mosquitoes...gives me something else to be freaked out about. lol This will also help with the mosquitoes so would really like to find it now.
> 
> Diatomaceous Earth is made up of the silicate shells of microscopic sea creatures called diatoms. With it's microscopic razor sharp edges, diatomaceous earth when spread in your garden or field physically kills and deters slugs without the use of harmful poisons.
> It can be dusted or sprayed as a control for most leaf eating insects and is used to deter slugs and snails.
> Natural DE makes a very effective natural insecticide. The insecticidal quality of DE is due to the razor sharp edges of the diatom remains. When DE comes in contact with the insects, the sharp edges lacerate the bugs' waxy exoskeleton and then the powdery DE absorbs the body fluids causing death from dehydration. Said more simply, DE kills insects by drying then up.
> 
> "FYI": Diatomaceous Earth sold for swimming pool filters is dangerous to human health, your pets and Livestock. It has been chemically treated and heated to change it's composition.
> 
> 
> Here is a link with a bit more info:
> 
> Diatomaceous Earth
> 
> Thanks again and for all the help...my Boxer and Great Dane thank you as well.
> 
> Sarah PT


Hi it is called A terra de diatomáceas
and it can be purchased fro a company call mattdiver who supply mostly to the big growers, and supply alsorts even down to large volumes of plant plugs, hope this helps


----------

